# Lone pigeon has been hanging around. Does it need help or do I leave it be?



## nessz79 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm having a hard time figuring out how to post an image from Facebook of a pigeon that has decided to hang out in our yard. For reference for now, it is a dark colored pigeon with a greenish head/neck and some gray coloring on its wings. 

This lone pigeon landed in our yard yesterday and has been hanging out on and off since. (S)he has been drinking out of our pond and pecking at the ground. At first I thought it might be someone's homing pigeon since it doesn't seem to be very scared of us, but it has no bands. It will let us get pretty close (I haven't tried closer than 10 feet yet) and mostly just waddles around the yard. The kids said they saw it fly over the house once, but I'm not sure if they saw the pigeon or another bird. We have also seen it going under our deck where there's some small space.

We don't have pigeons around here (semi-rural SW Florida)..or at least I've never seen one here. Do you think it needs help? If so, what should I do? Or should I just let it be? I tossed a few shelled sunflower seeds close by and it looked to be pecking at them when I went inside.

Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Leave it be. As long as it can fly it's fine. Just enjoy the unexpected company.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Well if you don't normally get pigeons around your way it may well be in need of help.
I'd keep an eye out for it and not intervene unless you see it hanging about constantly on the ground. Unfortunately if you can get as far as picking them up then they're most likely sick as they will hide it as long as possible.

I'd leave some seeds around so it can at least eat and keep up it's strength. It may decide to hang around permanently and enjoy your company.

Let us know if you do think it's declining in health and we'll try and help.

I hope it turns out to be ok

Janet


----------



## nessz79 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you!

We bought some bird seed today and spread it around. It seems to be roosting on our roof (which is fine by us) and comes and hangs out around our pond off and on throughout the day. I just hope it's not in danger of predators being alone. It won't let us get too close as we found out today so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------

